# Hello from Australia.



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm new to this forum although I am on others. I hope to get to know you all and your kitties and to contribute in some small way.
My cat's name is Blossom & she is 18 mths old. My son found her after being dumped when she was 3 weeks old. I hand raised her and she is my darling girl.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey, welcome to you and Blossom.
Assuming that you have different names of course!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I just saw Blossom's pic in Meet My Kitty, and she's stunning.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to you and Blossom!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome! I'm relatively new too, this is a great forum


----------



## Blossom (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Missy's Dad (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We look forward to hearing more about Blossom, and hopefully, seeing more pics. She looks like a very pretty kitty.


----------

